# meet in south wales



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello Ladies
just to let you all know there is a meet up this saturday at noon.
Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Ladies

We've arranged another meet, your all welcome.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.132

Let us know if any of you fancy it, will be good to meet some new faces


----------

